# Princess Bride Co-Star Out of 'the Revenge Business'



## Legendary Sidekick (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't know why I liked seeing *this video* just now. Some of you may like what the actor has to say, but I just think the experience itself is cool—looking back ~30 years and analyzing a character you played. I hope to look back at a character I wrote like that someday. (And more than 12 people still remember the character.)

STEALTH EDIT - Can't embed, so here's *the link*.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 30, 2013)

Buttercup or Wesley?
(Can't watch at work)


----------

